# Art/Object Issues > Registration >  recommendations on storage software for small collections

## Jose Gonzalez

i'm looking for an effective and easy-to-implement storage program for a small collection (less than 1000 pieces) that will eventually expand. i've been looking at archiv8 and artcloud. thoughts?
thanks!

----------

